

PyCon SG 2013 Call for Proposals - elfgoh
https://pycon.sg/proposals/
We are inviting for proposals for talks and tutorials for the first PyCon Singapore Conference, to be held from June 13 to 15, 2013.
======
yskchu
The website needs updating:

"Note: The submission deadline for proposals for talks and tutorials is April
1, 2012"

~~~
victorneo
Nice catch! Fixed that :)

~~~
mbrochh
Whoa that was fast, thanks Victor :)

------
creamyhorror
I know this isn't quite the place to ask, but is there any Singapore HNer out
there willing to take a self-taught Rails neophyte under their wing? I have a
site running but would like some proper experience and exposure to best
practices.

(I'm also signed up for RedDotRubyConf already)

